# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold مساعدة :  طلب مساعدة

## akon

السلام عليم
لقد اشتريت بوكس الفيريوز كولد واود ان اشغلها وقمت بتحميل البرنامج ferious shell 2.3 ولكن المشكلة هي عند فتح البرنامج تظهر رسالة  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 
Furious installation folder not found at location C:/Program Files/FuriouS-Gold/
Please dowanload from support Furious Installer and install ot;(
ارجو الرد السربع على حل المشكلة  :Smile: وشكرااا :Wink:

----------


## mohamed73

> السلام عليم
> لقد اشتريت بوكس الفيريوز كولد واود ان اشغلها وقمت بتحميل البرنامج ferious shell 2.3 ولكن المشكلة هي عند فتح البرنامج تظهر رسالة 
> Furious installation folder not found at location C:/Program Files/FuriouS-Gold/
> Please dowanload from support Furious Installer and install ot;(
> ارجو الرد السربع على حل المشكلة وشكرااا

   
اخي يجب عليك عمل ملف جديد باسم FuriouS-Gold
في المسار التالي
C:/Program Files/FuriouS-Gold
وقم بتحميل كل الباكات من السبورت
اومن الرابط التالي سبورت الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]             ‏ 
وقم بفك الضغط على جميع الملفات
وارفعهم داخل الملف  
FuriouS-Gold 
او ارفع 
الملف  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *باسورد  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## akon

مشكووووووووررررررر اخي على اهتمامك  :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  واود طرح سؤال اخر  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  هل هذه البوكس FeriouS) Gold) تقوم بتفليش جميع اجهزة البلاك باري؟ ارجو الرد السريع :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## akon

ما هو السبورت و ما فائدته؟

----------


## mohamed73

> ما هو السبورت و ما فائدته؟

 هل انت جديد في هدا المجال اخي

----------


## akon

في الحقيقة نعم ولكن الان اصبحت اعرف القليل واريد مساعدك في الاجابة على بعض الاسئلة :Smile:  :Smile:   اخي كي لا اطيل عليك هل بوكس الفريوز كولد تقوم بتفليش جميع اجهزة البلاك باري؟  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:   اما السؤال السابق عن السبورت فهو لاني وجدت البكات كثيرة وقلت لك انا جديد في هذا المجال فلم اعرف شيئا في البداية  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  الان قمت بتحميل وتنصيب BlackBerry_Smart_Tool_v1.0.0.1193 وعند الضغط على  RUN( BBERRYST.exe( تظهر رسالة ERROR applet not found ! update using correct package ! ارجو منك المساعدة ولك الشكر

----------


## امير الصمت

> الان قمت بتحميل وتنصيب BlackBerry_Smart_Tool_v1.0.0.1193 وعند الضغط على  RUN( BBERRYST.exe( تظهر رسالة ERROR applet not found ! update using correct package ! ارجو منك المساعدة ولك الشكر

  المشكلة عندك فى التحديث قم بتحميل التحديث 
الاخير للبلاك بيري *من هنا* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   اما بالنسبة السبورت و ما فائدته؟ *السبورت هو موقع البوكس حيث تجد فيه
الفلاشات والتحديث * وفائدته * معرفة  الفلاشات و التحديثات 
الاخيرة وتحميلها* وأي استفسار نحن فى الخدمة بالتوفيق

----------


## akon

مشكور اخي على اهتمامك واود ان اعرف اذ يمكنني تفليش جميع اجهزة البلاك باري على الFeriouS Gold ام لا؟

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

> مشكور اخي على اهتمامك واود ان اعرف اذ يمكنني تفليش جميع اجهزة البلاك باري على الFeriouS Gold ام لا؟

  بالنسبة ل blackberry فك الشفرة فقط اخي

----------


## akon

مشكور اخي على اهتمامك   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  حسنا...أي من الاجهزة التي يمكنني تفليشها وليس فك شفرة على بوكس FeriouS Gold  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Frown:  :Frown:  اما بالنسبة لاجهزة البلاك باري فهل تعرف اسم بوكس تمكنني من تفليشها جميعنا؟  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

> مشكور اخي على اهتمامك   حسنا...أي من الاجهزة التي يمكنني تفليشها وليس فك شفرة على بوكس FeriouS Gold  اما بالنسبة لاجهزة البلاك باري فهل تعرف اسم بوكس تمكنني من تفليشها جميعنا؟

  

> 

  *اهم الموديلات التي يدعمها بوكس Furious    TREO Features :
- Read unlock codes
- Txt to code (COUNTER BLOCKED TO 15 CREDITS EACH MODEL. DOESN'T NEED INTERNET)
Models : 
*Treo 650, 680  AMOI (1ST)
Features :
- Direct unlock
- Flash read
- Flash write
- Eeprom write 
Models : 
*Amoi Ministry of Sound (MOS-1)  BLACKBERRY (1ST)
Features :
- Read unlock code(s)
- Flashing
- Language change
- Security code reset
Models : 
*ALL 6*** series
*ALL 7*** series (7130=8100=870x=NOT SUPPORTED BECAUSE NEW PLATFORM)  ONDA (1ST)
Features :
- Direct unlock
- Full flash read/write
- Eeprom write
- Security code reader
Models : 
*N3000  DRAGON-ARIMA (1ST)
Features :
- Direct unlock
- Flash read/write
- Imei repair
- Eeprom rebuild
- Read phone code 
Models : 
*DRAGON 1916/1928
*ARIMA 2851  ALCATEL PHILIPS SERIES
Features :
- Code read
- Flash read
Models : 
*C630, C635, C550, C560  ALCATEL VLE5/VLE6 SERIES (1ST)
Features :
- Direct unlock
- Code reading 
- Language change
- Firmware change (upgrade, downgrade, write back-up) by recalculation of security zones
- Repair completely dead phones by recalculation of security zones
- Support old and new algorithms
- Imei Repair 
Models : 
*OT-E100/105/157/158/159/160/161/C61
*OT-E252/256/257/259/260/265/200/220/230/205/C62 
*OT-E801/C64/E805 - 1st  ALCATEL LOCOSTO SERIES
Features :
- Read Code(s)
Models : 
*OT-E E101, E107, E201, E207, E221, E225, E227  ALCATEL MTK SERIES
Features :
- READ FLASH
- WRITE FLASH
- UNLOCK ONLY FOR C701 VIA FLASHING
Models:
C701/707/717/820/825  NEC (1ST)
Features :
- Direct unlock
- Repair
- Imei repair
Models : 
*NEC E228
*NEC E313
*NEC E616
*NEC E616V
*NEC E338 
Features :
- Flash read, write (includes MAP/LNG/MAIN)
- Direct Unlock
- Read phone code
Models : 
*NEC E343i
*NEC E121 
*NEC E344i  
Features :
- Direct Unlock
- Read flash
Models : 
*NEC N500
*NEC N200 
Features :
- Read unlock codes
- Reset phone code and settings to factory default
Models : 
*NEC N411i
*NEC N540
*NEC N500i
*NEC N412i
*NEC N512i
*NEC E949
*NEC E938
*NEC L1  
Features :
- Flash read, write
- Direct Unlock
Models : 
*NEC E122
*NEC E132   LG 3G SEMC ****D
Features :
- Direct Unlock
- Flash
- Repair
Models : 
*8110 
*8120 
*8130 
*8138 
*8180
*8330
*8360
*8380   LG 3G QUALCOMM ****D (1ST)
Features :
- Flash
- Repair
- Unlock (Direct unlock, Code read or by flashing patched flash)
- Reset phone code & SPC
- Imei repair (available for 8210 & 8290 & CU320 & L600i only)
- Language change
- Full Unlock
- Full Repair
Models : 
*8150 (Direct unlock)
*8210 (Direct unlock)
*8290 (Direct unlock)
*8500 (Full unlock by flash)
*U880 (Temporary unlock)
*U900 (Temporary unlock)(INCLUDES v11)
*KU730 'Aurora' (Full unlock by patched flash)
*CU500 (Full unlock by patched flash)
*CU500v (Full unlock by patched flash)
*MU500 (Full unlock by patched flash)
*TU500 (Full unlock by patched flash)
*TU500F (Full unlock by patched flash)
*TU500F (Full unlock by patched flash)
*U890 (Temporary unlock using zener diods and original sim + 64K SIM SUPPORT)
*U300 (Temporary unlock using zener diods and original sim)
*U310 (Flashing only)
*KU800 (Direct unlock)
*L600v (Direct unlock)
*KU311 (Direct unlock)
*CU320 (Direct unlock)
*CU400 (Full unlock by patched flash)
*CU405 (Full unlock by patched flash)
*KU970 (Full unlock by flash+Direct Unlock)
*U970 (Full unlock by flash)
*U830/KU830 (Full unlock by flash)
*U960 (Flashing and repair only)
*KU450 (Direct unlock)
*U450 (Flashing and repair only)
*KU250 (Flashing and repair only)
*U250 (Flashing and repair only)
*TU720 (Flashing and repair only)
*CU720 (Flashing and repair only)
*U990 (Flashing and repair only)
*KU990 (Flashing and repair only)
*L600i (Flashing and repair only)
*KU385 (Flashing and repair only)
*KU380 (Flashing and repair only) 
**** FULL UNLOCK AND FULL REPAIR AVAILABLE FOR : 
KU800, KU450, L600V, KU311, U990, KU990, CU500, CU500V, MU500, TU550,  TU500, TU500S, TU500F, CU400, CU405, CU320, CU720, TU720, CU575, TU575,  CU515, TU515, KU380, KU385, KS20 and maybe other phones in future.   LG 2G AD&TI CPU ****D:
Features :
- FLASH WRITE (LANGUAGE CHANGE/REPAIR)
- FLASH READ
- DIRECT UNLOCK
- IMEI REPAIR
- FIX NETWORK NOT AVAILABLE 
Models :  
CE series:
CE500 
CG series:
CG300, CG225(AS G4015) 
C series : 
C1100, C1150, C1200, C1400, C3100, C2200, C3300, C3380, C3310, C3320, C2100, C3400, C2000 
L series :
L3100, L342I, L341I, L1100, L343I 
G series :
G7100, G5400, G1500, G1600, G1610, G7000, G7020, G7030, G7050, G5500, G4010, G4011, G4020, G4050, G4015 
F series :
F2400, F2100, F2300, F2400, F2410, F7250T, F3000 
B series :
B2050, B2100, B2150, B2000 
W series : 
W5220 
M series : 
MG105, M6100, ME540, MG110, MG320, MG800, MG810, MG280, MG125, M4410, MG295 
P series : 
P7200  
S series :
S5100, S5200 
KG series :
KG210, KG220, KG225, KG800, KG90, KG320, KG328, KG240, KG245, KG248, KG110, KG118, KG115, KG810, KG98
KG130
KG290, KG291i, KG296, KG298 
KP Series:
200, 202, 202i   LG 2G SGOLD&EGOLD CPU ****D:
Features :
- OUT OF BATTERY FIX (WORLD FIRST)
- DIRECT UNLOCK (WORLD FIRST)
- FLASH WRITE (LANGUAGE CHNAGE/REPAIR)(WORLD FIRST)
- FLASH READ (WORLD FIRST)
- CHANGE IMEI
- CHNAGE BLUETOOTH ADDRESS  NOTE: BIGGEST FLASHES DATA**** AVAILABLE FOR THEM  
Models :  
KE Series: KE820, KE260, KE600, KE608, K608N, KE800, KE820,  KE850(PRADA), KE850A, KE970(SHINE), ME970, KE770, ME779, ME850, KG70,  KG77, KG99 
KG Series:
KG270, KG271, KG275, KG276, KG278, KG370, KG375, KG285 
MG Series:
MG160, MG161, MG370  LG 2G OMAP V1030 CPU ****D:
Features :
- READ FLASH
- WRITE FLASH
- UNLOCK
- CHANGE IMEI
- WRITE EEPROM  NOTE: BIGGEST FLASHES DATA**** AVAILABLE FOR THEM  
Models :  
KE Series: KE500, KE508 
ME Series:
ME550c, ME550d, ME240, LG240    KONKA
Features :
- Unlock
- Read flash
Models : 
"C926, C966   ZTE(VODAFONE)
Features :
- Flash Write
- Flash Read
- Unlock
- Read Eeprom
- Write Eeprom
Models : 
"225, 125, 226, 227, 228  HUAWEI
Features :
- Flash Write
- Flash Read
- Unlock
- Read Eeprom
- Write Eeprom
Models : 
"T201  BENQ-SIEMENS (1ST)
Features :
- Direct unlock
- Read flash
Models : 
*S660 (c)
*S670 (c)
*S680 (c)
*M300 (Test Point) 
*M315 (Test Point) 
*S700
*AP75
*E61  O2 (1ST)
Features :
- Direct unlock
- Read flash
Models : 
*O2x1i
*O2x2i 
*O2x1b
*O2x2
*O2x3 
*O2x4
*O2X1  VITEL
Features :
- Direct unlock
- Flash Read, write flash
Models : 
*O2x7  PHILIPS
Features :
- Direct unlock
- Flash Read, write flash
- Read phone code
- Repair imei 
Models : 
*568  MAXON
Features :
- Direct unlock
- Flash Read, write flash
- Eeprom repair
Models : 
*MX 7970
*O2x1  VK MOBILE
Features :
- Direct unlock
Models : 
*207 (i)
*530 (i)
*560 
*570
*200
*4000  PANASONIC
Features :
- Unlock
- Flash Read, write flash
Models : 
*A100, A101, A102  
Features :
- Unlock
Models : 
*Vs2, Vs3, Vs6, Vs7, Mx6, Mx7, Sa6, Sa7  SIEMENS AVR
Features :
- Direct Unlock
- Flashing (V25 and above)
Models : 
*C62 v25, 26, 28  SIEMENS SGOLD/SGOLD 2
Features :
- Unlock
- Change IMEI
- Backup/Restore
- SKey calculation  Skip service mode – used if BFC-bus already opened, or bootcore  patched, or Test-Point used. Else, if bus not opened, used some trick to  erase bootcore. Than phone accept any loader. Calculate SKey – Skey calculation using EEFULL block 5121.  Calculated SKey stored in Siemens.ini file for future use. Calculation  took about 2-5 minutes. Unlock - Clear all phone locks. Fix bootcore – fix formatted/damaged bootcore. Disable OTP check – firmware patch disable checking OTP IMEI. Need for change IMEI. Change IMEI – Change phone IMEI except OTP part. For correct work need Disable OTP check option used. Flash areas – select areas for backup/restore than press Read flash (for backup) or Write flash ( for restore).  
Models : 
C65, CX65, M65, S65, SK65, SL65, SP65, C70, CX70, C72, C75, CF75, CX75, M75, ME75, M77 (SGold ), S75, SL75 (SGold2)  NEWGEN (1ST)
Features :
- Direct Unlock
- Phone code reset
- Set factory settings
- Flash read 
Models : 
*Airness99 
*C610
*C620
*C800
*E1000 
*E1100
*Modelabs ELITE Phone  SHARP 3G
Features :
- Direct Unlock
- Flashing
- Repair
Models : 
*802SH
*902SH
*903SH
*703SH
*CID 73 (Suported by TP)  LOBSTER
Features :
- Direct Unlock
- Flash read
Models :
*Lobster 485
*Lobster 544  PHONE HOUSE
Features :
- Flash read, write
- Codes reading
- Direct Unlock
- Relock
- Imei repair
- Eeprom Repair 
Models :
*GR 1000  DBTEL-EMBLAZE STING (1ST)
Features :
- Flash read, write
- Codes reading
- Direct Unlock
- Relock
- Imei repair
- Eeprom Repair 
Models :
*Emblaze String 6 - DBTEL J6  MICROSNAPPER
Features :
- Flash read, write
- Direct Unlock
Models :
*Emblaze string 6 - DBTEL J6  SANYO
Features :
- Direct Unlock
Models :
*Sanyo 801SA
*Sanyo 750, 750i (Logger function available)  TOSHIBA 3G
Features :
- Read Codes (TS705 ONLY IN QFG MODULE)
- Direct Unlock (ONLY 2006 VERSIONS)
- Phone code & SPC reset 
Models :
*TS705
*TS921
*803
*902
*903
*904 (Note : 2006 batch not suported)   TOSHIBA 2G
Features :
*DIRECT UNLOCK
*FULL FLASH READ/WRITE
*READ/WRITE EEP (TS605 ONLY)
*WRITE MBF,MAP,LNG (TS21i/TS10 ONLY)
*PHONE CODE READER
*IMEI REPAIR (TS21i ONLY) 
Models :
*TS10
*TS608
*TS21i 
*TS605  THOMPSON
Features :
*Direct unlock
*Flash read
Models :
*TN320  PANTECH
Features :
*Direct unlock
*Flash read
*Flash write
*Eeprom read
*Eeprom write 
*Imei repair
Models :
*C300
*C3   MOTOROLA
Features :
*Direct unlock (ALL VERSIONS)
*Flash read
Models :
*C261
*V177
*W370
*W375  SONY-ERICSSON
Features : 
DB2020 CID 49/51/52 
[X] READ INFO
[X] UNLOCK
[X] IMEI REPAIR
[X] FLASH CROSS CID
[X] FLASH
[X] CUSTOMIZE
[X] RESET
[X] REMOVE RSA 
DB2010 CID 49 
[X] READ INFO
[X] FLASH
[X] CUSTOMIZE
[X] RESET 
DB2012 CID 50/51 
[X] READ INFO
[X] UNLOCK
[X] IMEI REPAIR
[X] FLASH CROSS CID
[X] FLASH
[X] CUSTOMIZE
[X] RESET
[X] REMOVE RSA 
PNX5230 CID 51/52 
[X] READ INFO
[X] FLASH
[X] CUSTOMIZE
[X] RESET  SAGEM
Features :
- Flash Write
- Flash Read
- Unlock
- Read Eeprom
- Write Eeprom
Models : 
"my220x, my220v, my150x*

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

اما بالنسبة لتفليش blackberry
قم بتحميل هذا الفيديو سوف يساعدك ان شاء الله 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

> مشكور اخي على اهتمامك   حسنا...أي من الاجهزة التي يمكنني تفليشها وليس فك شفرة على بوكس FeriouS Gold  اما بالنسبة لاجهزة البلاك باري فهل تعرف اسم بوكس تمكنني من تفليشها جميعنا؟

  اخى استعن بهذا البرنامج لمعرفة جميع تفاصيل  FeriouS Gold  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## akon

مشكور اخي sassa  :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  لقد اطلعت على اهم الموديلات التي يدعمها بوكس Furious  وبل الاخص  *BLACKBERRY (1ST)* Features : - Read unlock code(s) - Flashing - Language change - Security code reset Models :  *ALL 6*** series *ALL 7*** series (*7130=8100=870x=NOT SUPPORTED*  *BECAUSE NEW PLATFORM* اخي بالنسبة لي  All 8*** series & All 9***series لا يمكن تفليشها؟  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## akon

ارجو المساعدة في هذه المشكلةبعد الدخول الى FeriouS Shell v2.3 والضغط على Run (BBERRYST.exe)  تظهر رسالة  Warning!!! you are using old version of BBERRYST.exe module... please dawnload lastest verion 1.0.0.1089 from support!!! مع اني قمت بتحميل اخر فرجن 1.0.0.1212

----------


## امير الصمت

> ارجو المساعدة في هذه المشكلةبعد الدخول الى ferious shell v2.3 والضغط على run (bberryst.exe)  تظهر رسالة  warning!!! you are using old version of bberryst.exe module... please dawnload lastest verion 1.0.0.1089 from support!!! مع اني قمت بتحميل اخر فرجن 1.0.0.1212

 ** *جرب الدخول الى  برامج البلاك بيري مباشرة دون 
استخدام الشل  
بالتوفيق*

----------

